# What happened to the crissic website?



## Ricky Spanish (Aug 11, 2015)

I had crissic on a list of hosts I was comparing and noticed this morning the website just goes to their billing system. They don't have any information about the company or products there. I had to use the archive version of the site here https://web.archive.org/web/20150712164815/https://crissic.net/ to read more about them. Is anyone here using crissic? Are they getting a new site or something? http://crissic.net now just goes to https://my.crissic.net/index.php


----------



## zzrok (Aug 11, 2015)

Everything is out of stock too.  This is interesting.  Maybe @SkylarM will tell us what's up.


----------



## Ricky Spanish (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh did not even notice that...


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,  Crissic has been acquired by QuadraNet.

QuadraNet has decided to keep inventory "out of stock" and will no longer be accepting new customers or additional orders via the Crissic brand. We ask that current customers who are interested in purchasing additional services check out https://www.quadranet.com/cloud/ and https://www.quadranet.com/

Alternatively, if customers are interested in consolidating multiple VPS into one dedicated server, QuadraNet can certainly assist with providing a competitive quote! Please e-mail [email protected]

Thank You!

Dustin Cisneros


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2015)

Terrible deal for customers.

Why take a brand with a good name, good search inbound, decent rep and use it to push overpriced nonsense cloud?  Did I mention I have a strong dislike for bullshit cloud?

$5.81 a month for Quadranet's InfraBlue VPS (15GB of disk and 1000GB of BW)

vs.

$10-15 a YEAR Crissic 512MB plan (100GB of disk and 2048GB of BW)

That's $69.72 Quadranet a year vs. $10-15 Crissic.

That's 6x more disk and 2x more bandwidth on the Crissic plan for less than 25% of the cost per year.

Put me in the line with the folks saying this is all just to free up the IPs and fuck the customers.


----------



## sleddog (Aug 11, 2015)

> Terrible deal for customers.
> 
> Why take a brand with a good name, good search inbound, decent rep and use it to push overpriced nonsense cloud?  Did I mention I have a strong dislike for bullshit cloud?
> 
> ...



Crissic is seriously oversold, some servers to the point of frustration. I had a 1 GB OVZ there and eventually just cancelled it. Support was useless, would go through the motions of "fixing" it and achieve nothing.

I have no idea what Quadranet is like. But they can only be better.


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2015)

sleddog said:


> > Crissic is seriously oversold, some servers to the point of frustration. I had a 1 GB OVZ there and eventually just cancelled it. Support was useless, would go through the motions of "fixing" it and achieve nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Quadranet is like. But they can only be better.


Amazes me that such a large brand had such good reputation that barely anyone mentioned the real server issues and support 'uselessness'.   Not much negative all this time.  Little bit on offers on LEB, but minor compared to the sheer size of Crissic (based on IPs and other indicators).

Customers need to be more vocal about companies so other buyers are informed.  Buyers unite and communicate and good companies would thrive and lazy idiots would go out of business quickly.  Not saying anyone was a lazy idiot on this one, but lots of brands linger in good favor wrongly.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 11, 2015)

My experience with Crissic wasn't the best too. Sluggish server and indeed quite useless support. I never understood the good ratings they had.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 11, 2015)

sleddog said:


> I have no idea what Quadranet is like. But they can only be better.


I haven't heard any complaints but I'm not a fan of OnApp, especially when Quadranet prices it at a premium to other west coast hourly KVM (Vultr, DigitalOcean) or real cloud (Nephoscale, OpenStack/NephOS, about $4/512MB with a membership plan) alternatives. 

Question:  anyone want to take bets on how long it will be before the Jacksonville customers are migrated (probably to Miami or Dallas)?


----------



## Amitz (Aug 11, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> sleddog said:
> 
> 
> > > Question:  anyone want to take bets on how long it will be before the Jacksonville customers are migrated (probably to Miami or Dallas)?


Within 30 days, I'd say.


----------



## sleddog (Aug 11, 2015)

> > Amazes me that such a large brand had such good reputation that barely anyone mentioned the real server issues and support 'uselessness'.


It's lowend marketing done right. Position yourself as the cool guy who's doing everything to deliver awesome service at rock-bottom prices. Be everyone's best buddy. Be publicly vocal: got an issue? Hey I'm right on it! Skylar did it well and built a fan base.


----------



## XiNiX (Aug 12, 2015)

> Everything is out of stock too.  This is interesting.  Maybe @SkylarM will tell us what's up.



Well, as per LET , QuadraNet has suspended all sales of crissic products till further notice.


----------

